# Warehouse lead position causing trainers to step down.



## FrankM0421 (Mar 27, 2021)

Trainers were pretty much already placed as voluntary leads without a pay increase at my DC.  Have an issue well then see the trainer because the OM's usually can't be found or they've never physically done the job and aren't knowledgeable enough to problem solve most issues.  A trainer is now tasked with getting new hires up to speed for the OM's and the Lead to work with but without a bump in pay or the actual time involved in getting people trained the way Target has it outlined in their books.  What's happening at my DC now that they are close to rolling out the leads?   Trainers stepping down and departments with no trainers or a lack of trainers on that key.  They're trying to push for mentors but nobody wants to mentor the new fires because you've either been here long enough that you were already a trainer and don't want to help all the time or not long enough to be considered.  They thought that because I am considered one of the better trainers I would benefit from having a lead to work with instead of me being a lead helping a new trainer. I didn't find this out till after all the lead interviews.  I'm not going to keep myself stuck in a voluntary position because it benefits you. How's it going at your DC's?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 27, 2021)

Most trainers didn’t even apply att my dc. Not sure why


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 31, 2021)

Our trainers are as green as can be.

One was so new that I had to show him how a tugger works so he could turn around and teach a new hire how to drive it for carton floor.

Plus they teach them to grab the best equipment.  So new hires performing at 20% are on new fast tuggers.  They literally run and claim them before startup.

Nobody who could or should be a trainer wants anything to do with it.
Not sure how someone who can't do a job function at 100% is going to teach someone else to get numbers.
Probly why the Carton air average is 30%


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 9, 2021)

They announced our leads last week and also told them they will have to be trainers since we now have multiple keys and departments without trainers.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone know if the raises are every six months for the lead until maxed?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 10, 2021)

Pretty sure it was every 6 months on the slide they showed.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 10, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Pretty sure it was every 6 months on the slide they showed.


That’s what I thought, but it didn’t say on the sheet they handed out and of course my om knows nothing.


----------



## targetdude1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Most trainers didn’t even apply att my dc. Not sure why




At mine it was everything from "I dont want to boss people around", too "I like my VNS" (thought being leads will not be getting much VNS in the future), to fear of being moved to unfamiliar dept (particularly outbound), to just general "I want to see how the position plays out before possibly applying in the future"


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 13, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Most trainers didn’t even apply att my dc. Not sure why




I'm not going to take some of the managers responsibilities and be the fall guy when shit goes wrong for only two extra dollars an hour.  I assume this will help retain OM's by having a fall guy.  I also didn't want to stay a trainer when all they expected me to do was get someone to a point where they could slowly work by themselves so I can support the other functions that aren't performing because they are worried if they say something to the seasoned target workers about standing around talking they might gang together and go to HR.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Apr 13, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm not going to take some of the managers responsibilities and be the fall guy when shit goes wrong for only two extra dollars an hour.  I assume this will help retain OM's by having a fall guy.  I also didn't want to stay a trainer when all they expected me to do was get someone to a point where they could slowly work by themselves so I can support the other functions that aren't performing because they are worried if they say something to the seasoned target workers about standing around talking they might gang together and go to HR.


This is not how this works at my dc, oms are still responsible for their departments. They don't get the luxury of shifting blame to their leads. 

If they don't utilize their leads, it's on the oms not the team members.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 13, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> This is not how this works at my dc, oms are still responsible for their departments. They don't get the luxury of shifting blame to their leads.
> 
> If they don't utilize their leads, it's on the oms not the team members.



How are our leads supposed to lead if they are also required to be the trainers? As far as I know the leads are going to start their training on different on a different key in May so were going to be down these 2 trainer leads for a week or two? Now that it's warmed up the weaklings who can't meet expectations are falling even more behind and it hasn't even gotten HOT yet.


----------



## Hal (Apr 14, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> How are our leads supposed to lead if they are also required to be the trainers? As far as I know the leads are going to start their training on different on a different key in May so were going to be down these 2 trainer leads for a week or two? Now that it's warmed up the weaklings who can't meet expectations are falling even more behind and it hasn't even gotten HOT yet.


They should NOT be trainers. The rollout meeting explicitly stated that LWWs are not to be used as trainers and the long period between announcing, interviewing and the actual start dates was to give each department time to ramp up new trainers.

LWWs job is to be solely around process path. Either spending up to 50% of their job in process or root cause analysis and problem solving. Not training.

If your buildings leads are still training and its comes out during a site visit or HQ gets wind of it your SD and TOM are going to get their asses chewed up and spit out.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hal said:


> They should NOT be trainers. The rollout meeting explicitly stated that LWWs are not to be used as trainers and the long period between announcing, interviewing and the actual start dates was to give each department time to ramp up new trainers.
> 
> LWWs job is to be solely around process path. Either spending up to 50% of their job in process or root cause analysis and problem solving. Not training.
> 
> If your buildings leads are still training and its comes out during a site visit or HQ gets wind of it your SD and TOM are going to get their asses chewed up and spit out.



I know. It's all messed up. One lead is a trainer but not on our key yet so he's only on our key for an OT shift which is just every other week. The other lead that's on our key has only really done CA and has limited experience on an RR and RC and instead of them learning the functions they are training new people in CA while simultaneously leading a clean up crew. A trainer from another Dept certifies them on equip even though they had no part in the training.  They aren't doing playbooks and I think we've only had 1 new hire stay in the past 2 months.  A couple people quit and a couple people talking about quitting.  Seems like they get together and complain to each other building up each others confidence to finally quit. 

Yeah the thing about site visits and HQ...  That's our previous SOM who looks the other way as long as things are getting done.  Our problems run deep.


----------

